# Adsense w.r.t Blospot versus Adsense w.r.t Website



## altimate (Aug 3, 2007)

Is there anything like - google approves ur adsense account more rapidly if u demand it for blogspot(i.e. for a blog) rather than for a personal domain website?

Are there any additional features w.r.t. adsense which can be used only with blogspot and not on the web site???


----------



## mantoadmire (Aug 3, 2007)

I dun think there is such a thing .. 
If u have a clutter free page with good content , u will get approved quickly ..


----------



## iMav (Aug 3, 2007)

no


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jan 11, 2008)

No such thing.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 11, 2008)

can i know what is the full form of *w.r.t ***gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif*


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ UTFG


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ cannot understand what u are telling.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ cannot understand what u are telling.



There is a link .. check it .. if you cant then ill say here.. 
W.R.T ---> with respect to 
UTFG  ---> Use The Fcuking Google


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 11, 2008)

looks like charan made it clear! lol


----------



## PraKs (Jan 11, 2008)

Charan said:


> There is a link .. check it .. if you cant then ill say here..
> W.R.T ---> with respect to
> UTFG  ---> Use The Fcuking Google



LMAO


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 11, 2008)

Vaibav what is age dude? 
Weren  yöü the one who is getting noob of the week frequently.no offence man...
 Ok tell ME another thing guys..is blogspot more than enough for a good blogger or separate one..like hosting, etc etc


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^

no


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Vaibav what is age dude?
> Weren  yöü the one who is getting noob of the week frequently.no offence man...


Such attributes are independent of age IMO.


> Ok tell ME another thing guys..is blogspot more than enough for a good blogger or separate one..like hosting, etc etc


WP ll give u more customizability. For normal bloggers, Blogspot is enuf.


----------

